# Worlds most powerful tractor



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I put this on the Garden web as well. The tractor is called Big Bud 4WD. It has a V-16-747 Detroit Diesel 1000hp engine . It has a 1000 gallon gas tank. the tractors deminsions are 27feet long,20feet wide and 14 feet high 8foot tall tires. The tractor can pull a 80 foot wide cultivator at 6mph with digging shanks 3feet in the ground. Cultyivator weighs 30,000lbs. The Tractor weighs 130,000lbs. It was produced in June 1978. The last Big Bud was produced in 1992 and was actually smaller than this version. I got this info from thw Nov. 16th Chicage-Tribune Transportaion section. This tractor can plow 15 acres an hour.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Makes the one I operate look like a lawn tractor.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*article*

JohnDeere according to the article the original manufacturer of Big Bud use to produce there original 300 and 400hp model for JD when JD first got into the Big 4WD market.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks like a nice candidate for the "Big Tractors" pic! :smiles:

Andy


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

I grew up on a farm 60 miles from Havre Montana where Big Bud made the tractors. They are pretty impressive to say the least.

It can pull 80 feet plow at the normal 3 or 4 inches deep, OR pull a subsoiler at 3 feet deep (I recall 3 or 4 shanks only). I'm not sure there is a hitch pin built that could handle 80 feet long, 3' deep.

My uncle still has his 370hp model. We always had Versatile and Case IH for the big tractors on our farm.

Fun Stuff! 

-Deere


----------



## Agitator (Dec 19, 2015)

Ancient thread. But "most powerful" would be some of the pulling tractors. Some are greater than 10,000 Hp.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*The Worlds Largest Tractor*

I guess the title missed the mark, but this tractor was billed as the worlds* largest* tractor. A part from the 10,000 HP units that you are referring to, this Big Bud was actually built and used as a farm tractor, not a show piece / competition pulling tractor. 










I need to mention that the tires were manufactured here in Canada by the United Tire Company of Canada!! How cool is that! Sad to say, the tire company shut down in 2009 I think.


----------



## Agitator (Dec 19, 2015)

*Yes, it is the largest*

No doubt about that.


----------



## Potsie33 (Nov 15, 2015)

They are an impressive sight for sure!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

and i reckon on rough ground it would be as stable as a place you keep horses


----------

